# È sempre una fatica ...



## Circe (10 Maggio 2012)

*È sempre una fatica ...*

traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?


----------



## JON (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?


Da quanto tempo nel vortice?


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?


Mizzica, ormai sono diventata l'esempio negativo 2012 del forum!
Adulatori...

No. Non devi farti uno scacciapensieri a prescindere.
La vedetta in questi casi fa più male che bene.
Sei fedele e tradire per vendetta fa peggio davvero.
Perchè ti sforzi di essere e fare qualcosa che non senti tuo.

Per la tua mente...purtroppo non c'è una risposta.
Dipende da te.
Da tuo marito.
Da lei.
Troppe variabili.
Però tu mi sembri bella sul pezzo...insomma...soffri ma non hai un atteggiamento passivo.
Non mi sembri messa male.
Io comunque ti posso dire che il mio tempo di guarigione totale è stato di un anno.
Dopo tre mesi dal fatto avevo già smesso di incazzarmi, fare paranoie e controllare.
Ogni tanto mi partiva l'embolo (ma lei ci ha perseguitato per quasi sei mesi) ma ho fatto veloce sentendo altri...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?


non c'è un tempo "standard" dipende da tante cose! 
trova degli interessi che occupino le tue giornate e ti facciano pensare sempre meno alle cose brutte! ti sconsiglio lo scacciapensieri ....chiodo schiaccia chiodo non è una soluzione e ti faresti ancore più male!


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mizzica, ormai sono diventata l'esempio negativo 2012 del forum!
> Adulatori...
> 
> No. Non devi farti uno scacciapensieri a prescindere.
> ...


GIà SONO TROPPE LE VARIABILI IN GIOCO....
hai ragione riguardo al tradimento per vendetta....
io sono stat sempre una fedele...una di quelle che aveva occhi solo per lui...il che non è sbagliato ma non è nemmeno giusto...
secondo me lo scacciapensieri non serve tanto a vendicarsi,ma per respirare un po d'aria nuova specie quando si sta in questo stato...avere un altro in questi casi aiuterebbe a fornirti quel distacco necessario..necessario a te stessa e anche alla coppia...
senza esagerare...senza valicare confini...
semplicemente staccarsi un po...a noi che per anni siamo state attaccate a questa idea di coppia di amore....
io ho imparato che nosto marito/moglie/comppagno...dobbiamo vederlo innanzitutto come una persona..ma l'amore eccessivo morboso non ce lo permette....ci si deve staccare da questa idea...
se solo noi priovassimo a cmportarci diversamente...alla fine cosa c'è di male..???
non so se mi sono spiegata...
forse no..perchè rileggendo non ho capito nemmeno io..
scusatemi ma sono oberata di lavoro mannaggia...ma invio lo stesso la risposta...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

Occhio per occhio serve a creare solo due nuovi diversamente vedenti (ciechi).

Credo che in queste situazioni, come in tutte le situazioni di estrema difficoltà e dolore, l'unica ricetta sia quella di mettere un giorno dopo l'altro, senza pensare a quando si smetterà di contarli.


----------



## Circe (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mizzica, ormai sono diventata l'esempio negativo 2012 del forum!
> 
> assolutamente no...anzi, leggendoti a volte mi rendo conto di come gira la vita....non certo su chi si piange addosso....ma chi dopo una mazzata si rialza e cammina e forse godendosela piu' di prima....
> 
> ...


 che significa?


----------



## Circe (10 Maggio 2012)

trova degli interessi che occupino le tue giornate e ti facciano pensare sempre meno alle cose brutte! 


sapessi quanti ne ho....ma bastano anche due secondi liberi e i pensieri ritornano allo schifo di quei due....


----------



## Circe (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> GIà SONO TROPPE LE VARIABILI IN GIOCO....
> hai ragione riguardo al tradimento per vendetta....
> io sono stat sempre una fedele...una di quelle che aveva occhi solo per lui...il che non è sbagliato ma non è nemmeno giusto...
> secondo me lo scacciapensieri non serve tanto a vendicarsi,ma per respirare un po d'aria nuova specie quando si sta in questo stato...avere un altro in questi casi aiuterebbe a fornirti quel distacco necessario..necessario a te stessa e anche alla coppia...
> ...


----------



## Circe (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao non c'entra niente ma adoro il tuo avatar!


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> trova degli interessi che occupino le tue giornate e ti facciano pensare sempre meno alle cose brutte!
> 
> 
> sapessi quanti ne ho....ma bastano anche due secondi liberi e i pensieri ritornano allo schifo di quei due....


lo so! ma secondo me devi darti solo tempo...ogni giorno che passa ci penserai sempre meno...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> trova degli interessi che occupino le tue giornate e ti facciano pensare sempre meno alle cose brutte!
> 
> 
> sapessi quanti ne ho....ma bastano anche due secondi liberi e i pensieri ritornano allo schifo di quei due....



TI CAPISCO MOLTO BENE...
sai quante volte mi sento bene...tranquilla..basta un nulla per farmi ricadere...per me sono passati solo 2 mesi...
la tentazione di continuare ad investigare è forte ma lascio perdere...almeno quello è un passo avanti...
è tutta energia spesa male...ma purtroppo non possiamo farci niente..
siamo consapevoli del male che ci facciamo pensandoci ma continuiamo a farlo...sempre meno ma continuiamo...


io cmq spero sempre in un diversivo...e fanculo....
mi sono stancata...
non lo cerco ma se lo incrocio per strada...se capita non dico di no...
non avrei pensato di dire queste cose...ma si cambia nella vita...


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> TI CAPISCO MOLTO BENE...
> sai quante volte mi sento bene...tranquilla..basta un nulla per farmi ricadere...per me sono passati solo 2 mesi...
> la tentazione di continuare ad investigare è forte ma lascio perdere...almeno quello è un passo avanti...
> è tutta energia spesa male...ma purtroppo non possiamo farci niente..
> ...


Miiiiii come sei cambiata....hai rotto gli indugi?


----------



## Circe (10 Maggio 2012)

io cmq spero sempre in un diversivo...e fanculo....
mi sono stancata...
non lo cerco ma se lo incrocio per strada...se capita non dico di no...
non avrei pensato di dire queste cose...ma si cambia nella vita...[/QUOTE]


mamma mia.... la penso come te! mi sento in feeling con i tuoi pensieri....se capita...vaffanculo al mondo....egoiste pure noi. Tratta come ti trattano è il mio motto....


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> io cmq spero sempre in un diversivo...e fanculo....
> mi sono stancata...
> non lo cerco ma se lo incrocio per strada...se capita non dico di no...
> non avrei pensato di dire queste cose...ma si cambia nella vita...



mamma mia.... la penso come te! mi sento in feeling con i tuoi pensieri....se capita...vaffanculo al mondo....egoiste pure noi. Tratta come ti trattano è il mio motto....[/QUOTE]

e poi..faccio in modo che lo scopra.....


----------



## Circe (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mamma mia.... la penso come te! mi sento in feeling con i tuoi pensieri....se capita...vaffanculo al mondo....egoiste pure noi. Tratta come ti trattano è il mio motto....


e poi..faccio in modo che lo scopra.....[/QUOTE]



ovvio....se no che gusto c'è!!!! si diventa cattive...ma a tanti maschietti piacciono le ragazze monelline


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> TI CAPISCO MOLTO BENE...
> sai quante volte mi sento bene...tranquilla..basta un nulla per farmi ricadere...per me sono passati solo 2 mesi...
> la tentazione di continuare ad investigare è forte ma lascio perdere...almeno quello è un passo avanti...
> è tutta energia spesa male...ma purtroppo non possiamo farci niente..
> ...





Circe ha detto:


> mamma mia.... la penso come te! mi sento in feeling con i tuoi pensieri....se capita...vaffanculo al mondo....egoiste pure noi. Tratta come ti trattano è il mio motto....





Annuccia ha detto:


> e poi..faccio in modo che lo scopra.....



ma che vi è preso??????? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> che significa?


Ho fatto veloce in confronto agli altri perchè dopo un anno tutto era dimenticato.
Non mi veniva in mente, non avevo ansie, ero tranquilla, nessuncampanello, nessun controllo.
Come se il tradimento non fosse mai successo.

Leggendo qui vedo che dopo un anno si comincia a stare leggermente meglio ma il tutto è ancora in testa.

E per l'esempio negativo era ironico.
Ogni tanto leggo di nik che scrivono qui dopo il mio approdo, tutti diversamente fedeli ovviamente...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Miiiiii come sei cambiata....hai rotto gli indugi?




tesoro mio..fondamentalmente sono sempre la stessa...
io ho sempre evitato..evitato..per il bene e per l'amore..
le mie occasioni le hoo avute...ma lui era piu importante...
per carità mio marito lo è ancora...però tra i due io voglio essere piu importante...

e che diamine..fai del bene..e che ricevi...

oggi pom vado a fare shopping...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che vi è preso??????? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


unisciti a noi ...segretaria sexy....


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> unisciti a noi ...segretaria sexy....



devo chiedere il permesso ad Oscuro...sai io c'ho la reperibilità .... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> TI CAPISCO MOLTO BENE...
> sai quante volte mi sento bene...tranquilla..basta un nulla per farmi ricadere...per me sono passati solo 2 mesi...
> la tentazione di continuare ad investigare è forte ma lascio perdere...almeno quello è un passo avanti...
> è tutta energia spesa male...ma purtroppo non possiamo farci niente..
> ...


per me si è appena concluso il 4° mese, e sto decisamente meglio...i pensieracci li faccio in sogno mannaggia
Stanotte ho sognato che l'amante di lui era una che nella vita reale davvero detesto (perchè è una cattiva gratuitamente) e nel sogno gli urlavo "No proprio con lei no!!! lo sapevi che la detesto!!!"
Che abbia voluto inconsciamente unire due fatti negativi? booooo

per la storia di un altro...non so...sono una fedele, ma non ho mai escluso niente neanche prima perciò non lo farei neanche ora


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> e poi..faccio in modo che lo scopra.....




*ovvio....se no che gusto c'è!!!! si diventa cattive...ma a tanti maschietti piacciono le ragazze monelline[*/QUOTE]

Ma nooooooooooooooooo!!!!
CFi vuole stile anche per farsi scoprire!!!
Cristo!
Vi devo dare due lezioni nell'arte di farli impazzire sul serio senza far sembrare sia una vendetta..
Mai farsi scoprire ma farlo vivere nel dubbio.

Pivelle fedeli!:incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?


Ciao cara. Non so se ci sia una data di scadenza. Per lo scacciapensieri... secondo me funziona solo se è uno scacciapensieri quello che vuoi adesso. Ma se come dici, sono altri i pensieri che comandano le tue giornate, devi lavorare su quelli. Io mi sono imposta di fare delle cose per me, ogni volta che mi sentivo schiacciata da quei pensieri. Anche se mi prendevano alle due di notte.


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Si*

Ma si un bel scacciapensieri nero di 25 cm....e vedi che torni te stessa...!!:rotfl:


----------



## JON (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche se mi prendevano alle due di notte.


Non mi dire! Col frigorifero?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non mi dire! Col frigorifero?!


no...


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> per me si è appena concluso il 4° mese, e sto decisamente meglio...i pensieracci li faccio in sogno mannaggia
> Stanotte ho sognato che l'amante di lui era una che nella vita reale davvero detesto (perchè è una cattiva gratuitamente) e nel sogno gli urlavo "No proprio con lei no!!! lo sapevi che la detesto!!!"
> Che abbia voluto inconsciamente unire due fatti negativi? booooo
> 
> per la storia di un altro...non so...sono una fedele, ma non ho mai escluso niente neanche prima perciò non lo farei neanche ora


Io non ho mai sognato su di loro ed è strano perchè ho il circo onirico hollywoodiano quando dormo.
Sogno tipo film...
Però dopo circa un anno feci questo sogno che sento assolutamente legato al tradimento.
Ero in un castello per metà tipo quello delle streghe cattive di Disney e per metà uno che c'è in liguria.
Dentro tutta una seria di bar.
Solo bar.
Tanta gente, musica, colori scuri.
Io avevo la gonna ( e nella vita reale non la metto mai) e stavo bevendo mentre mi spostavo di stanza in stanza ed ero da sola.
Ad un certo punto sento un dolore fortissimo al basso ventre.
Esco su una specie di terrazzo e mi siedo.
Mi manca un pò il respiro e il dolore è sempre presente.
Però io sono anche consapevole nel sogno che...è un sogno quindi riesco a non andare troppo in ansia.
Incomincia a piovere.
Mi bagno, comincio ad avere freddo e ad un certo punto il dolore si sposta in mezzo alle gambe.
Le allargo e...

Partorisco un gatto.
Morto. Tutto schifoso e grumoso.

Mi fa piacere pensare che fosse il tradimento emotivo.
Quello dei ti amo, ci sposiamo, farei dei figli.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Secondo me...siete troppo buone di cuore...
E siete incapaci di fare le cattive...

Ah ste donne innamorate, troppooooooooo e sconsideratamente innamorateeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *ovvio....se no che gusto c'è!!!! si diventa cattive...ma a tanti maschietti piacciono le ragazze monelline[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Ma nooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> CFi vuole stile anche per farsi scoprire!!!
> ...


...e che vuoi...ci vuole esperienza.....
sul dubbio infatti hai ragione...mi piace..è vero..il dubbio logora piu della certezza....


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ho mai sognato su di loro ed è strano perchè ho il circo onirico hollywoodiano quando dormo.
> Sogno tipo film...
> Però dopo circa un anno feci questo sogno che sento assolutamente legato al tradimento.
> Ero in un castello per metà tipo quello delle streghe cattive di Disney e per metà uno che c'è in liguria.
> ...


caspita che sogno!
forse si hai ragione riguardo al tradimento emotivo.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me...*siete troppo buone di cuore*...
> E siete incapaci di fare le cattive...
> 
> Ah ste donne innamorate, troppooooooooo e sconsideratamente innamorateeeeeeeeeeeee....


il mio cuore resterà sempre buono.....anzi buonissimo...
perchè certe cose al cuore fanno bene altro che....
e poi scusa di quali "cose cattive"parli...???
sono cose cattive???


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ...e che vuoi...ci vuole esperienza.....
> sul dubbio infatti hai ragione...mi piace..è vero..*il dubbio logora piu della certezza..*..


Brava...sfruttalo a tuo vantaggio visto che lo sperimenti sulla tua pelle e quindi sai esattamente l'effetto che fa.
Una vendetta a lungo termine.
Senza nemmeno sporcarsi le mani


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si un bel scacciapensieri nero di 25 cm....e vedi che torni te stessa...!!:rotfl:


ma pure con meno guarda.....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il mio cuore resterà sempre buono.....anzi buonissimo...
> perchè certe cose al cuore fanno bene altro che....
> e poi scusa di quali "cose cattive"parli...???
> sono cose cattive???


Ma si le tipiche vendette...
Adesso penserò solo a me stessa
Adesso me scopo cani e porci
Adesso te la faccio vedere io...

Sai una volta una mi disse...
Conte hai finito di fare il deficente con me...adesso te la faccio vedere io...

E io...ah si?
Che brava mi risparmi la fatica di toglierti le mutandine...

E lei...eh ma che catttivo che seiiiiiii...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  :rotfl:

Quanto è vera la scena delle scuse....

[video=youtube;OKfCNmPKqww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKfCNmPKqww[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?



Non serve una scacciapensieri come vendetta....
Però potresti passare del tempo con un amico e rimanere solo esclusivamnete amici....
Per me è stata  una buona terapia ....
Serve per cercare di vedere le cose dal punto di vista di un uomo....


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebuzz,

si dice che i gatti sono associati alla maternità delusa...
Io con le verità della "scienza psicologica" ho poca familiarità, epperò è vero che ho sognato diverse volte di partorire gatti deformi o morti quando certe cose andavano male.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si le tipiche vendette...
> Adesso penserò solo a me stessa
> Adesso me scopo cani e porci
> Adesso te la faccio vedere io...
> ...


pensala un po come vuoi...
io dico solo che se dovesse capitare non diei di no....
faccio cio che ha fatto lui....
possono solo gli uomini...???


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tebuzz,
> 
> si dice che i gatti sono associati alla maternità delusa...
> Io con le verità della "scienza psicologica" ho poca familiarità, epperò è vero che ho sognato diverse volte di partorire gatti deformi o morti quando certe cose andavano male.


...può essere visto che loro..anzi lei...gli aveva detto che a differenza mia con lui avrebbe fatto figli.

Non ho mai avuto il desiderio di maternità e mi sono sempre messa nelle condizioni di non sperimentare la scelta di averlo o non averlo un figlio...
Indubbiamente questa cosa del figlio mi aveva colpito molto...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?


Ecco ora ti do una risposta che ti raggelerà! E' vero al momento non ragioni, normale no? un giorno che nessuno può conoscere come data ti accorgerai che adesso sei nuovamente te stessa, ecco quel giorno saranno azzi amari perchè avrai altri tipi di riflessioni  e sono serio. 
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco ora ti do una risposta che ti raggelerà! E' vero al momento non ragioni, normale no? un giorno che nessuno può conoscere come data ti accorgerai che adesso sei nuovamente te stessa, ecco quel giorno saranno azzi amari perchè avrai altri tipi di riflessioni  e sono serio.
> Un abbraccio.



vorrei aggiungere una cosa....
0è vero che si sta male....ma è un male che cmq ti fortifica..ti mette alla prova....
io personalmente con mio marito ho fatto i cosiddetti "calli"
lui no...lui è sempre stato sereno e tranquillo..io gli ho sempre reso la vita facile e serena....
io sono sopravvissuta..ho sperimentato la sofferenza...la conosco...e tutt'oggi ancora non mi abbandona...ma reagisco..devo...
se accadesso a lui...non so come reagirebbe...con questo non volgio dire che ho l'amante dietro la porta...ma tra me e lui la piu forte sono io....
lui si sarà divertito alle mie spalle...ma cosa rimane a lui??un ricordo...??a me rimane molto di piu..


----------



## ferita (11 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?



Io questa sera vado a ballare (musica anni 70!) con due mie amiche.
Non ho mai ballato neanche da giovane, ma adesso non voglio perdermi più niente!
Sono stupidaggini, lo so...ma aiutano a non pensare.
Infatti da due giorni mi chiedo come sarà, come mi dovrò vestire, che ora faremo, chi incontrerò...e il pensiero gira l'angolo e già...balla :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vorrei aggiungere una cosa....
> 0è vero che si sta male....ma è un male che cmq ti fortifica..ti mette alla prova....
> io personalmente con mio marito ho fatto i cosiddetti "calli"
> lui no...lui è sempre stato sereno e tranquillo..io gli ho sempre reso la vita facile e serena....
> ...


e

Alcune esperienze fortificano, altre un po meno. Alcune ti maturano alcune ti regrediscono. In mezzo a tutto questo ci sei te! te che pensi a quello che eri, e te che, vedi quello che sei. Tutto un macello di emozioni buone/brutte, rabbia, felicità, contettezza, amarezza, malinconia insomma la vita che scorre nella vita, ed alla fine rimane soltanto una certezza, che siamo quello che siamo stati e che in fondo saremo sempre. E mai vergognarsi di quello che si è! perchè ognuno di noi è quello che è! unico e solo nel suo genere.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io questa sera vado a ballare (musica anni 70!) con due mie amiche.
> Non ho mai ballato neanche da giovane, ma adesso non voglio perdermi più niente!
> Sono stupidaggini, lo so...ma aiutano a non pensare.
> Infatti da due giorni mi chiedo come sarà, come mi dovrò vestire, che ora faremo, chi incontrerò...e il pensiero gira l'angolo e già...balla :smile:



fai bene balla balla che ti passa....
perchè prima o poi passa tutto....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io questa sera vado a ballare (musica anni 70!) con due mie amiche.
> Non ho mai ballato neanche da giovane, ma adesso non voglio perdermi più niente!
> Sono stupidaggini, lo so...ma aiutano a non pensare.
> Infatti da due giorni mi chiedo come sarà, come mi dovrò vestire, che ora faremo, chi incontrerò...e il pensiero gira l'angolo e già...balla :smile:


grande Ferita! bravissima, divertiti:up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io questa sera vado a ballare (musica anni 70!) con due mie amiche.
> Non ho mai ballato neanche da giovane, ma adesso non voglio perdermi più niente!
> Sono stupidaggini, lo so...ma aiutano a non pensare.
> Infatti da due giorni mi chiedo come sarà, come mi dovrò vestire, che ora faremo, chi incontrerò...e il pensiero gira l'angolo e già...balla :smile:


E balla e fiuma...e balla e fiuma....
Ah dai vieni al raduno no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e
> 
> Alcune esperienze fortificano, altre un po meno. Alcune ti maturano alcune ti regrediscono. In mezzo a tutto questo ci sei te! te che pensi a quello che eri, e te che, vedi quello che sei. Tutto un macello di emozioni buone/brutte, rabbia, felicità, contettezza, amarezza, malinconia insomma la vita che scorre nella vita, ed alla fine rimane soltanto una certezza, che siamo quello che siamo stati e che in fondo saremo sempre. E mai vergognarsi di quello che si è! perchè ognuno di noi è quello che è! unico e solo nel suo genere.


Dai Ultimo porta Annuccia a ballare...
Fidati sulla parola del conte...
Non rimarrai deluso...e ti tiri su quel tuo morale no?
Smolla ultimo...smolla...
Che i giorni sono in definitiva pochi...e vale la pena godersi no?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Ultimo porta Annuccia a ballare...
> Fidati sulla parola del conte...
> Non rimarrai deluso...e ti tiri su quel tuo morale no?
> Smolla ultimo...smolla...
> Che i giorni sono in definitiva pochi...e vale la pena godersi no?




ti piacciono le pubbliche relazioni.......


----------



## ferita (11 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E balla e fiuma...e balla e fiuma....
> Ah dai vieni al raduno no?



Al raduno proprio non posso...che mi invento???


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Al raduno proprio non posso...che mi invento???


Che ti inventi?
Vado a farmi un giro a bologna per i cassi miei no?
Ohi...
Non hai bisogno del permesso eh?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti piacciono le pubbliche relazioni.......


Ultimo ha una missione...
Rapirti e portarti al raduno...al mio cospetto...
E ti dirò...
Cu fu?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Ultimo porta Annuccia a ballare...
> Fidati sulla parola del conte...
> Non rimarrai deluso...e ti tiri su quel tuo morale no?
> Smolla ultimo...smolla...
> Che i giorni sono in definitiva pochi...e vale la pena godersi no?



Caro contuzzo, i miei disagi non sono più quelli di una volta, adesso è un percorso in discesa dove la ricerca della mia identità è l'unica cosa che mi interessa.
Bhe Mi piacerebbe portare Annuccia a ballare, la faccio ubriacare la seduco, la guardo dritto negli occhi e gli dico!! miii ti si vedono pricise pricise le corna uguali alle mie sono!! 
Scherzo annuccia, un bacione grande grande.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Caro contuzzo, i miei disagi non sono più quelli di una volta, adesso è un percorso in discesa dove la ricerca della mia identità è l'unica cosa che mi interessa.
> Bhe Mi piacerebbe portare Annuccia a ballare, la faccio ubriacare la seduco, la guardo dritto negli occhi e gli dico!! miii ti si vedono pricise pricise le corna uguali alle mie sono!!
> Scherzo annuccia, un bacione grande grande.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?


... a passare passa. io ad un anno e più dal fattaccio, posso dirti che passa, almeno tutto quello che è di "pancia".
Passato tutto: la rabbia improvvisa e incontrollata, il cinismo manifesto e anche l'assillo delle domande continue.
Resta però qualcosa, a volte inspiegabile. senti che sei diverso e che non sarai più lo stesso di prima. in un certo senso cambia il tuo modo di pensare e vedere le cose e anche questo può far male: scoprirsi diversi senza averlo voluto. In alcuni momenti, un gesto banale o quotidiano, ti riporterà indietro nel tempo e allora tornano i pensieri e capisci che devi fare una operazione razionale per mandarli via altrimenti risale tutto. A me fa male anche aver raggiunto l' amara consapevolezza che non dimenticherò, e su qualcosa ti interrogherai sempre, su te, sull'altro, su di voi.
Nella vita, nello studio e nel lavoro, non mi sono mai piaciute le scelte facili facili e vorrei pensare lo stesso anche di questo. La vita insieme, almeno finchè ne abbiamo voglia vorrei vederla non come un rettilineo in cui già vedi la fine ma piuttosto come una strada di collina con curve e discese. ok, la mia "macchina" è uscita di strada, ha preso una curva, è sbandata e ora è anche ammaccata. Voglio pensare che la sto riparando e forse non la riparerò mai completamente, anzi forse la lascerò un pò ammaccata, in modo da riconoscerla sempre.
Però posso dire posteggiandola in un parcheggio , "ehi! quella è la mia macchina!" perchè subito la riconoscerei.
perchè è la mia macchina e la mia storia e nessuna storia è uguale ad un'altra.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... a passare passa. io ad un anno e più dal fattaccio, posso dirti che passa, almeno tutto quello che è di "pancia".
> Passato tutto: la rabbia improvvisa e incontrollata, il cinismo manifesto e anche l'assillo delle domande continue.
> Resta però qualcosa, a volte inspiegabile. senti che sei diverso e che non sarai più lo stesso di prima. in un certo senso cambia il tuo modo di pensare e vedere le cose e anche questo può far male: scoprirsi diversi senza averlo voluto. In alcuni momenti, un gesto banale o quotidiano, ti riporterà indietro nel tempo e allora tornano i pensieri e capisci che devi fare una operazione razionale per mandarli via altrimenti risale tutto. A me fa male anche aver raggiunto l' amara consapevolezza che non dimenticherò, e su qualcosa ti interrogherai sempre, su te, sull'altro, su di voi.
> Nella vita, nello studio e nel lavoro, non mi sono mai piaciute le scelte facili facili e vorrei pensare lo stesso anche di questo. La vita insieme, almeno finchè ne abbiamo voglia vorrei vederla non come un rettilineo in cui già vedi la fine ma piuttosto come una strada di collina con curve e discese. ok, la mia "macchina" è uscita di strada, ha preso una curva, è sbandata e ora è anche ammaccata. Voglio pensare che la sto riparando e forse non la riparerò mai completamente, anzi forse la lascerò un pò ammaccata, in modo da riconoscerla sempre.
> ...


:up: Non so se è stato qua o in un'altro thread dove ho scritto, adesso tutto è in discesa, sto solo lavorando sulla mia identità.

Ho controllato è stato proprio in questa pagina ( quanto so scemo però :carneval: )


----------



## Circe (14 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... a passare passa. io ad un anno e più dal fattaccio, posso dirti che passa, almeno tutto quello che è di "pancia".
> Passato tutto: la rabbia improvvisa e incontrollata, il cinismo manifesto e anche l'assillo delle domande continue.
> Resta però qualcosa, a volte inspiegabile. senti che sei diverso e che non sarai più lo stesso di prima. in un certo senso cambia il tuo modo di pensare e vedere le cose e anche questo può far male: scoprirsi diversi senza averlo voluto. In alcuni momenti, un gesto banale o quotidiano, ti riporterà indietro nel tempo e allora tornano i pensieri e capisci che devi fare una operazione razionale per mandarli via altrimenti risale tutto. A me fa male anche aver raggiunto l' amara consapevolezza che non dimenticherò, e su qualcosa ti interrogherai sempre, su te, sull'altro, su di voi.
> Nella vita, nello studio e nel lavoro, non mi sono mai piaciute le scelte facili facili e vorrei pensare lo stesso anche di questo. La vita insieme, almeno finchè ne abbiamo voglia vorrei vederla non come un rettilineo in cui già vedi la fine ma piuttosto come una strada di collina con curve e discese. ok, la mia "macchina" è uscita di strada, ha preso una curva, è sbandata e ora è anche ammaccata. Voglio pensare che la sto riparando e forse non la riparerò mai completamente, anzi forse la lascerò un pò ammaccata, in modo da riconoscerla sempre.
> ...


si, ma quello che  mi fa piu' male è che il mio percorso l'ha deciso qualcuno al posto mio. Anche io sono un treno in corsa, e non ho una vita di quelle "dormienti"....ma la cosa che mi fa venire il voltastomaco è che per colpa di due meschini, codardi e senza palle, che non hanno saputo prendersi le proprie responsabilità, ma hanno voluto tenere per comodità il "piede" in due "scarpe"....parcheggiando i rispettivi coniugi....io ho vissuto gli ultimi anni della mia vita credendo in qualcosa che non esisteva, vivendo con un ologramma che non esisteva, col quale ci ho fatto i figli. Avevo il diritto di scegliere, e questo non glielo perdonero' mai.


----------



## Circe (14 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me...siete troppo buone di cuore...
> E siete incapaci di fare le cattive...
> 
> Ah ste donne innamorate, troppooooooooo e sconsideratamente innamorateeeeeeeeeeeee....


hai beccato il tasto dolente...


----------



## Circe (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *ovvio....se no che gusto c'è!!!! si diventa cattive...ma a tanti maschietti piacciono le ragazze monelline[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Ma nooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> CFi vuole stile anche per farsi scoprire!!!
> ...




ciao Tebe io sono tutta orecchie, perchè non apri una discussione? non vedo l'ora di mettere in pratica qualche tuo suggerimento! è vero sono una pivella....ma di quelle proprio messe maleeeeee.....non ho mai avuto incontri di "terzo tipo" sono stata chiusa nel castello tutti questi anni!!!
dai, dai aspettooooooo!!!!


----------



## Circe (14 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Non so se è stato qua o in un'altro thread dove ho scritto, adesso tutto è in discesa, sto solo lavorando sulla mia identità.
> 
> ciao ultimo, ma tu non sei piu' con la tua donna?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :up: Non so se è stato qua o in un'altro thread dove ho scritto, adesso tutto è in discesa, sto solo lavorando sulla mia identità.
> ...


----------



## Circe (15 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Circe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si sto sempre con mia moglie. E lei mi sta sempre accanto. Una moglie d'oro davvero! perchè a volte sono stato anche pesante nel tempo, ma lei sempre stata presente e pronta sempre ad esserci.
> ...


----------



## Worldlove (17 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> traditi.....help me....tra quanto tempo riavrò il possesso della mia mente? sono stufa di avere pensieri che mi comandano le giornate...voglio tornare a vivere...qualche suggerimento?? ps Tebe... devo farmi uno scacciapensieri?


Sono ancora recente per risponderti (8 mesi dalla scoperta e pensieri continui diverse volte all'ora). Ma quello che mi aiuta sono:
- esco, faccio cose ... (cos'era?)
- shopping intenso
- fitness
- parlare con donne
- musica a palla
- mio figlio
- voi

Scacciapensieri? Scusami, non conosco la tua storia:  hai deciso d restare con tuo marito e provarci? Allora, che te frega? Dedica tutto il tempo e le risorse che hai alla vostra coppia.
Non vuoi restare? prenditi tutti gli scacciapensieri che vuoi, ma sii sincera con te e con loro: non sono e non potranno rimanere cose serie a lungo


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Sono ancora recente per risponderti (8 mesi dalla scoperta e pensieri continui diverse volte all'ora). Ma quello che mi aiuta sono:
> - esco, faccio cose ... (cos'era?)
> - shopping intenso
> - fitness
> ...


Si...ma stai attento...e scolta il nonno qua...
Io ho trovato una scacciapensieri...che...
è..
l'unica donna...
in tutta la mia vita...
dalla quale io mi sia sentito veramente amato...

E lei ha messo a posto dentro di me...
Una montagna di questioni...

Lei è l'unica a cui io abbia detto...

Donna ricordati...
Anche se finisse ora...
Tu per me...

Sei stata la più bella storia d'amore che io mai avrei potuto immaginare!

Lei non ha scacciato i pensieri...
Ma ha scacciato...i dolori...le sofferenze...le delusioni...i rimpianti...i rimorsi...le confusioni...

Queste cose...
Un uomo come me...
Non le dimentica...

Ma lavora parecchio per dimenticare tutto il resto...

E grazie a questa donna io ho visto sparire nel cesso tutti i miei dispiaceri...

Quindi occhio...
Perchè non sappiamo mai chi possiamo incrociare nel nostro cammino!

L'importante è non sedersi e stare seduti scomodi su una poltrona che non ci appartiene...

Forse un giorno TU ti sentirai stupido con te stesso...e ti dirai...ma guarda...guarda...come uno come me...si è perso dietro una stronza che non meritava neppure un briciolo del mio affetto.

E lì sarai guarito!


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

:up::up::up:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...ma stai attento...e scolta il nonno qua...
> Io ho trovato una scacciapensieri...che...
> è..
> l'unica donna...
> ...


:up:
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Worldlove (17 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...ma stai attento...e scolta il nonno qua
> 
> L'importante è non sedersi e stare seduti scomodi su una poltrona che non ci appartiene...
> 
> ...


Non ho trovato lo smile con l'inchino.
Va bene lo stesso se ti dico che sei un :mago: ?
In ogni caso, mi inchino (e non per sarcasmo, ma sul serio).
Grazie maestro.
E ti invidio pure
Bisogna che comincio a lavorare ...


----------



## Circe (18 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Sono ancora recente per risponderti (8 mesi dalla scoperta e pensieri continui diverse volte all'ora). Ma quello che mi aiuta sono:
> - esco, faccio cose ... (cos'era?)
> - shopping intenso
> - fitness
> ...


no....non ci casco dinuovo grazie....ora con mio marito sto bene, ci faccio un sesso meraviglioso...ma lui è lui ed io sono io....non sono piu' fusa mentalmente con lui. Lui mi ha sostituita per anni. Ora vivo....ma sono concentrata sulla mia orbita. Non girerò mai piu' intorno alla sua. Anzi è lui adesso che gira intorno alla mia!


----------



## Circe (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...ma stai attento...e scolta il nonno qua...
> Io ho trovato una scacciapensieri...che...
> è..
> l'unica donna...
> ...


Conte non l'avrei mai detto...ti sei innamorato! incredibile...


----------

